# Römische Zahlen in Java



## Luk10 (7. Jun 2011)

Grüße,

Gibt es irgendwo vorgefertigte Klassen, mit welchen man die römischen Zahlen leicht umsetzten kann? 

Ich muss in eine Textdatei eine Auflistung von Daten schreiben. Diese sollen aber nicht mit europäischen Zahlen, sondern mit römischen numeriert werden. Also z.B.:


```
I ...
II ...
III ...
IV ...
...
```

Gibt es da eine einfach Lösung? Wenn nein, wie kann man da am besten rangehen und das selber umsetzten?

Danke,
-Luk10-


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jun 2011)

Was fertiges fällt mir dafür nicht ein.
Aber die Umrechnung ist nicht sonderlich schwierig: Römische Zahlendarstellung ? Wikipedia


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Jun 2011)

Roman.class


----------



## Luk10 (7. Jun 2011)

Danke ihr beiden!

Die Klasse ist super, dann muss ich mich nicht auch noch in das reindenken 
-Luk-


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Jun 2011)

Schau mal hier


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

Doppelt hält besser meinste?


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Jun 2011)

manchmal bin ich auch kurz vor Mittag noch nicht wach


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Jun 2011)

Naja Luk10 hätte den Thread auch als erledigt markieren können, dann wäre das sicher auch nicht passiert. (habe ich jetzt mal übernommen!)


----------

